# Ovulating?? side with no tube:(



## sunshine123

hi all
after my recent ectopic and removal of my left tube, i am in my first month of ttc again. Only thing is i am cycle day 8 today and have been having pains in my left side, excatly the same as period type pains that you get on one side. I am not sure if this is ovulation pains...any ideas?
i am hoping it is in one way, but also not as i want the other one to wake up and work. 
Before i had the operation, each month i would only ever get pains on 1 side and thats the side that has been removed

do you think it is ov pains, its like a niggling in the front and back on 1 side 

thanks all x


----------



## mlyn26

The doc who saw me said that the body becomes 'clever' and often defaults to the 'good' side but i guess it may take a few months. Also, apparently, just because you feel the pains in one side doesn't actually mean you o from that side. x


----------



## Amygdala

Hey sunshine! Aparently ovulation pains are usually pains in your intestines. They're still linked to ovulation, as they're caused by the hormone change that also causes ovulation, but they don't indicate which side you're ovulating from. I would guess that having them at all probably means your good side is pinging an egg as we speak, but I'm no expert, so don't quote me on it. Best of luck though!


----------



## sunshine123

hi there 
thanks for your replies, well due to test in a couple of days so will let you know :) 

xx


----------



## milosmum

last time i got pregnant i swore my pains were on my left side (my tubeless side) so i swore i was out, couple of weeks later BFP and it turned out i had oved from my right side! Now i try not to analyse the niggles and just get on with the BDing! good luck with the TTC xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm missing a tube as well (right) and am inspired to hear about those of you getting pregnant after ectopic and the bodies ability to use the good side. Is there any way an egg released from my right side could find it's way to my left tube? If it did and took a while could it mean I'm fertile later after ovulating?


----------



## Mommy2be20

:wave: ladies !
I'm tubeless on my right side from an ectopic as well ... this month, I ovulated from my right side (had an U/S confirmed a dominant follicle getting ready to burst my eggy), I had pinching and pressure on that side (thought it was my appendix :haha:). I've been reassured by my OB/GYN, fam doc and emerg doc that the remaining tube CAN swing over and grab the eggy. My OG/GYN had a patient with one tube and one ovary, they were on opposite sides.. she got pregnant still. Also, my O pains started on a Monday and I didn't O until Friday .. hopefully this helps someone !
Good luck xx :dust:


----------

